# [Sammelthread] ASUS Rampage III GENE



## Infin1ty (15. August 2010)

*Asus Rampage III GENE




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



**Spezifikationen* 
(Bitte auf "show" klicken)
 


Spoiler



*CPU
*Intel® Socket 1366  Core™ i7 Processor Extreme Edition/Core™ i7 Processor  
Support Intel® Turbo Boost Technology 
* Refer to www.asus.com for Intel CPU support list 
*
Chipset*
Intel® X58   / ICH10R     

*System Bus
*Up to 6400 MT/s  with QuickPath Interconnection  
*
Memory
*6 x DIMM, Max.  24  GB,  DDR3  2200(O.C.)/2133(O.C.)/2000(O.C.)/1800(O.C.)/1600/1333/1066 Non-ECC,Un-buffered Memory
  Triple channel  memory architecture
  Supports Intel® Extreme Memory Profile (XMP) 
*Hyper DIMM support is subject to the physical characteristics of individual CPUs. 
*Refer to ASUSTeK Computer or this user manual for the Memory QVL (Qualified Vendors Lidts).   
*
Expansion Slots
*2  x PCIe 2.0 x16  (dual x16 mode) 
 1  x PCIe x4 
 1  x PCI 2.2 
*
Multi-GPU Support
*Support NVIDIA SLI™ / ATI CrossFireX™ Technology
*
Storage
**Intel ICH10R controller* 
 6 xSATA  3.0  Gb/s ports    (gray) 
 Intel Matrix Storage Technology  Support RAID  0,1,5,10  
*Marvell® 9128 PCIe SATA6Gb/s controller* 
 2 xSATA  6.0 Gb/s ports (red) 
*
LAN
*Intel® Gigabit LAN
*
Audio
*SupremeFX X-Fi 2 Built-in 
 - 8-channel High Definition Audio CODEC 
 - EAX® Advanced™ HD 5.0 
 - THX TrueStudio PC 
 - X-Fi® Xtreme Fidelity™ 
 - Creative ALchemy  
 - Supports Blu-ray audio layer content protection  
 - Supports Jack-detection, Multi-streaming, Front Panel Jack-retasking 
 - Supports 1 x Optical S/PDIF out port at back panel   
*
IEEE 1394
*2  x 1394a port(s)  (1 port at back panel, 1 port at midboard)   
*
USB
*NEC® USB 3.0 controller
- 2  x USB 3.0/2.0 ports  (at back panel)
Intel® ICH10R Southbridge
- 11  x USB 2.0/1.1 ports  (4 ports at midboard; 6 ports at back panel,1 reserved for ROG Connect)
*
ASUS Unique Features
**Power Design:* 
 - 8-phase CPU power 
 - 2-phase QPI/DRAM power 
 - 2-phase NB power 
ROG Connect 
ProbeIt 
iROG 
GameFirst 
CPU Level Up 
MemOK! 
Extreme Tweaker 
Q-Fan Plus (without thermal sensor cables) 
Loadline Calibration 
*Intelligent Overclocking Tools:* 
 - ASUS TurboV EVO 
 - O.C Profile 
*Overclocking Protection:* 
 - COP EX (Component Overheat Protection - EX) 
 - Voltiminder LED 
 - ASUS C.P.R.(CPU Parameter Recall) 
*
Special Features
*ASUS MyLogo3 
ASUS Fan Xpert 
ASUS EZ Flash 2 
ASUS CrashFree BIOS 3 
ASUS Q-Connector 
ASUS Q-Slot 
ASUS Q-DIMM   
*
Back Panel I/O Ports
*1  x PS/2 Keyboard 
 1  x S/PDIF Out  (Optical) 
 1  x IEEE 1394a 
 1  x LAN(RJ45) port 
 8  -Channel Audio I/O 
 1  x Clr CMOS switch 
 1 x ROG Connect On/Off switch 
2 x USB 3.0/2.0 ports (Blue) 
7 x USB 2.0/1.1 ports (1 port also for ROG Connect)   
*
Internal I/O Connectors
*2 x USB 2.0 connectors support additional 4 USB 2.0 ports  
8 x SATA connectors: 2 x SATA 6G connectors (Red); 6 x standard SATA connectors (Gray) 
5 x Fan connectors: 1 x CPU / 1 x PWR / 2 x Chassis / 1 x Optional 
8 x ProbeIt Measurement Points 
1 x Go Button 
1 x Thermal sensor connector 
1 x IEEE1394a connector 
1 x SPDIF_Out Connector 
1 x 24-pin ATX Power connector 
1 x 8-pin ATX 12V Power connectors 
1 x En/Dis-able Clr CMOS header 
1 x En/Dis-able QPI_LL header 
1 x START (Power On) button 
1 x RESET button 
1 x Front panel audio connector 
1 x System panel connector  
*
BIOS
*16  Mb Flash ROM    PnP, DMI2.0, WfM2.0, SM BIOS 2.5, ACPI2.0a Multi-Language BIOS 
*
Manageability
*WOL by PME,WOR by PME,PXE 
*Form Factor
*uATX  Form Factor 
 9.6 inch x 9.6 inch  (  24.4 cm x 24.4 cm  )


*Lieferumfang:*
(Bitte auf "show" klicken)



Spoiler



*Accessories
*1 x ROG Connect cable 
1 x SLI Cable 
1 x 2 in 1 ASUS Q-Connector Kit  
3 x 2-in-1 SATA signal cables 
1 x 2-in-1 SATA 6G cables 
1 x I/O Shield 
1 x Cable Ties Pack 
1 x 12-in-1 ROG Cable Label 
1 x ROG theme label 
1 x User's Manual   

*Support Disc
*Support DVD: 
 - Drivers and Applications 
Sound Blaster X-Fi MB2 Utility 
Kaspersky Anti-Virus 
ROG GameFirst Utility 
ASUS AI Suite II 
ASUS PC Probe II 
ASUS Update



*Wichtige Links*

*Mainboardtreiber:
ASUSTeK Computer Inc.-Support - Rampage III GENE*
*
Bios Versionen:
0404
0501
0602
0704 Aktuell

Review von McZonk:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...sus-rampage-iii-gene-im-test.html#post2260214*
*
Wasserkühlung:*

*Fullcover Kühler von EK Water Blocks:*
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-FB R3Gene - Nickel EK Water Blocks EK-FB R3Gene - Nickel 14448

*Achtung !* 


Spoiler



EK hat bei den abschließenden Tests des Fullcover Kühlers leider feststellen müssen, dass einige Boards mit dem Kühler nicht starten wollten, andere jedoch völlig normal liefen und den Bootvorgang nicht verweigerten. EK rät, den Kühler zurückzuschicken, falls euer Board mit dem Kühler Probleme macht (Nicht bootet).
_Quelle: _News | EkWaterBlocks - Updated news for FB R3Gene waterblock owners


_(Danke an McZonk für die Info)_
*
Changelog
15.8.10: Thread geht Online.
16.8.10: Review von Overclock3D hinzugefügt. (Wieder entfernt, durch Review von McZonk ersetzt)
9.9.10: Neue Bios Version
2.1.11: Neue Bios Version und Wasserkühlung hinzugefügt

*Das Bild oben ist erstmal provisorisch, und Bilder vom Board folgen wenn ich gute Bilder habe oder selbst welche mache.
Thread ist natürlich noch im Aufbau 
 ​* 
*​


----------



## SaKuL (16. August 2010)

Ich finde, es ist das geilste Board was es zur zeit gibt, technisch, sowohl optisch.

Gruß SaKuL


----------



## AMDman (16. August 2010)

ich finds auch sehr schön...


----------



## -Masterchief- (16. August 2010)

Naja es ist uATX von daher...
In Sachen Kompatiblität wäre ATX besser gewesen...


----------



## Infin1ty (16. August 2010)

Der Meinung bin ich auch 

Muss mich aber noch zwischen dem hier und dem EVGA X58 SLI
Micro entscheiden.



> Naja es ist uATX von daher...
> In Sachen Kompatiblität wäre ATX besser gewesen...


Warum ? Es gibt doch auch noch das Rampage III Extreme.

Finde schon dass das GENE genau so ne daseinsberechtigung hat,
vor allem da es günstiger und nicht so viel schlechter als das Rampage III Ex ist 

Und für nen mATX PC auf Sockel 1366 Basis ist es perfekt.


----------



## axel25 (16. August 2010)

Ja, das Gene ist denke ich ein gutes Board geworden.

Mich würde mal ein Extreme-Test mit 2 GTX480 im Sugo SG02 interessieren, (mit zusätzlichen 2 80er-Lüfter an den dafür vorgesehenen Plätzen).


----------



## Mega Rage (21. August 2010)

Ich würde mal gerne ein µATX Board haben das 3 way SLI kann, mit 3 GTX 480 wakü in sonem Kleinem Würfel untergebracht ^^.


----------



## iNxL (21. August 2010)

Finde das Board super, es hat beinahe oder sogar die selbe Leistung wie das III Extreme, lediglich 2 PCIe-Slots fehlen, auf die ich getrost verzichten kann. Dafür kostet es lediglich 200€, für mich sind die in das GENE besser investiert als in ein ASUS P6T Deluxe o.ä.


----------



## AMDman (21. August 2010)

ich denke dass es eig keinen user gibt der die 2 PCIe slots vermissen wird...


----------



## Infin1ty (22. August 2010)

Außer Extreme OCer oder Leute die ne Schwanzverlängerung brauchen.
(ich *könnte wenn ich wollte* 4-WAY SLI machen 

Aber erstere (und die zweiten auch) werden wohl zum Extreme greifen.
Und 4 PCI-E Slots wären bei nem uATX Board IMHO eh Schwachsinn


----------



## Pumpi (22. August 2010)

PCI Express 16x Steckplätze im 2er Abstand sind out ! Kein gutes Cf/SLI möglich !

Auch 5870er @ Air im Referenzdesign, hätten gern ein wenig mehr Platz zum Atmen. Bißchen ruhiger für Leute die sich sowas kaufen, kann ja nicht schaden. Ist ja ein gern gesehenes Wohnzimmer Board.

Von daher ohne Wakü = Fail


----------



## Infin1ty (22. August 2010)

Öhm, wie soll das anders gehen ?

Der mATX Standart hat nur 4 Slots vorgesehen,
ich wüsste nicht wie es anders gehen sollte


----------



## Pumpi (22. August 2010)

1. Slot 16x

2. Slot kurze Anbindung

3. Slot Kurze Anbindung

4. Slot 16x

Gehäuse muß natürlich mind. 5 Ausgänge haben. Ist ja kein Problem !

Den dritten Slot könnte man im Notfall sogar noch mit ner kleinen Soundkarte oder sowas belegen !


----------



## Infin1ty (22. August 2010)

Es gibt keine mATX Cases mit 5 Slots 

Denk doch mal nach: Warum sollte Asus ein mATX ROG Board (GENE)
rausbringen, auf denen man kein CF/SLI mit Dualslot machen kann 
(In nem mATX Case)

Die gehen davon aus, dass man das Board in ein mATX Case baut,
wovon auch sonst ? Wär doch sonst irgenwie hirnrissig..


----------



## Pumpi (22. August 2010)

> Die gehen davon aus



Die gehen auch tanzen !

Was Du oder ich wo rein bauen entscheiden doch nicht "Die".

Bei Caseking gibt's ausgewiesene HTPC's mit 7 Ausgängen. Klein und fein, was spricht gegen diese ?

Ob ich/Du dann nur Filme Gucke oder auch damit zocken will, ist doch Geschmackssache ! Sollte grundsätzlich mit einem Board dieser Preisklasse machbar sein ! Auch im CF ohne das es all zulaut wird.


----------



## Mega Rage (23. August 2010)

Pumpi schrieb:


> Die gehen auch tanzen !
> 
> Was Du oder ich wo rein bauen entscheiden doch nicht "Die".
> 
> ...



Die HTPC Gehäuse mit 7 Ausgängen sind sehr groß und teuer.
Wenn man ein PC mit einem ROG GENE baut, dann möchte man warscheinlich ein möglichst kleines Gehäuse für LAN-Party etc.


----------



## Pumpi (23. August 2010)

> Wenn man ein PC mit einem ROG GENE baut, dann möchte man warscheinlich ein möglichst kleines Gehäuse für LAN-Party etc.


 
Wenn man ein möglichst kleines Lan kompatibles Board kauft, dann bestimmt kein 1366er Sockel !



> Die HTPC Gehäuse mit 7 Ausgängen sind sehr groß und teuer.


 
Groß ist relativ, und in der 1366er Liga spielt Geld in der Regel keine Rolle.

Ich versteh schon was Ihr meint mit nicht Sinn und Zweck. Doch ein 1366er Board in der Micro Klasse lässt Spielraum für Interpretationen.

Wollte lediglich zum Ausdruck bringen das man an einen ultra potenten Sockel/CPU auch in der Regel ein bißchen was ranhängen möchte. 

Nicht nur :



> Extreme OCer oder Leute die ne Schwanzverlängerung brauchen.


----------



## iNxL (23. August 2010)

Für mich ist das kaufentscheidende Kriterium im Vergleich zum Extreme der UVP von ~200€ für das GENE. Wie schon erwähnt benötige ich (und wohl 99% der User) keine 4 PCIe Slots, erhalte die selbe Leistung wie das Extreme und spare dabei 150€. Dabei spielt die Größe keinerlei Rolle, das Board wird normal in einem ATX Gehäuse verbaut.

Und ich stelle mal die Behauptung auf das der größte Teil der Käufer aus ähnlichen Gründen das GENE dem Extrem vorziehen wird.


----------



## Infin1ty (23. August 2010)

Ich werde mir das GENE (oder das SLI Micro von EVGA)
holen, weil ich ein mATX Case gekauft habe.



> Für mich ist das kaufentscheidende Kriterium im Vergleich zum Extreme  der UVP von ~200€ für das GENE. Wie schon erwähnt benötige ich (und wohl  99% der User) keine 4 PCIe Slots, erhalte die selbe Leistung wie das  Extreme und spare dabei 150€. Dabei spielt die Größe keinerlei Rolle,  das Board wird normal in einem ATX Gehäuse verbaut.


Das ist mMn Quatsch,
für 200 Euro bekommst du ein besseres ATX Board,
z.b das EVGA SLI LE.

@Pumpi: Hör bitte auf mit dem Thema,
dein Einwand mit der Lage der PCI-E Slots ist ja
berechtigt aber das Thema sollte durch sein,
es wurde ja hinreichend begründet warum es so
ist


----------



## iNxL (25. August 2010)

Ich wüsste auf den ersten Blick nicht was das EVGA-Board besser machen sollte als das GENE III. Das EVGA hat weder einen USB 3, Sata 3 oder gar volle x16-Lines bei SLI Betrieb. Ebenso kann es (wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe) kein Crossfire. In Hinblick auf die kommende 6000 Serie von ATI ein klarer Nachteil, finde ich. Natürlich auch nur, wenn man Crossfire oder SLI nutzten will.


----------



## Infin1ty (25. August 2010)

1. Hat es genau so 16/16 Lanes und kann CF/SLI
2. Wer braucht jetzt bitte USB 3.0 oder SATA 3 ? Bis sich USB 3.0 durchgesetz hat
sind wir schon bei X78 und AM4+
3. Was hat die 6000er Reihe jetzt besonders mit CF zu tun 

Das GENE kostet außerdem 50 Euro mehr. Für 230 bekomme ich ein Micro
mit WAKÜ  Und beide gehen bis ~BCLK 210, die ganzen ROG Funktionen
brauche ich nicht und Extreme OC geht mit nem mATX Board eh nicht so.

Bin außerdem bei MOBOs manchmal ein kleiner EVGA Fanboy 

P.S: Ist ja noch nicht entschieden, habe ja nicht umsonst den Sammelfred hier erstellt.


----------



## iNxL (25. August 2010)

1. Aus dem Sammelthread entnehme ich:



> - 2-Way SLI Support (16x/8x)
> - 3-Way SLI Support (16x/8x/8x)


2. Über USB und Sata kann man sich streiten, Sata ist mitlerweile aber durchaus brauchbar.

3. Man hat die Möglichkeit von einer aktuellen Geforce auf z.B. 2xATI6000 umzusteigen.

Das EVGA kostet auf Geizhals 200€, das GENE 212€.

Laut Tests vom GENE II und Extreme II, die sich im Bench nichts genommen haben, gehe ich davon aus das auch dort die Werte nicht all zu weit auseinander gehen werden. (Genauergesagt: garnicht)


----------



## Infin1ty (25. August 2010)

In was für nem Sammelthread liest du bitte 

Das SLI Micro hat genau so wie das GENE 2 mit 16 Lanes
angebundene PCI-E SLots.

Der Rest stimmt genau so wenig 

EVGA X58 SLI Micro, X58 (triple PC3-10667U DDR3) (121-BL-E756-TR) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
180
ASUS Rampage III GENE, X58 (triple PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIB850-G0EAY00Z) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
212



> 3. Man hat die Möglichkeit von einer aktuellen Geforce auf z.B. 2xATI6000 umzusteigen.


Ach, und das kann man mit dem Micro nicht ? Und warum sollte jemand von
ner 460/470/480 oder 5850/5870 etc. auf 2 (zum release wohl nicht gerade billige) 6870er umsteigen ? Das ist doch kompletter Unsinn und passt nicht in den Zusammenhang...



> Laut Tests vom GENE II und Extreme II, die sich im Bench nichts genommen  haben, gehe ich davon aus das auch dort die Werte nicht all zu weit  auseinander gehen werden. (Genauergesagt: garnicht)


Wer redet hier von benches ? es ging einzig und alleine ums OCing... also max bclk.

*Sorry, aber was die Diskussion hier soll verstehe ich auch nicht,
das hier ist ein Sammelthread zum Rampage III.*


----------



## iNxL (25. August 2010)

Deine erste Antwort auf meinen Post:



> Das ist mMn Quatsch,
> für 200 Euro bekommst du ein besseres ATX Board,
> z.b das EVGA SLI LE.



Das von dir "empfohlene" Board hat, wie ich bereits geschrieben habe, keine 2 x16-Lanes.

Warum jemand von 470 auf 2x6000 umsteigen sollte? Ich kann mir z.B. jetzt eine 470 kaufen und abwarten wie Leistungsstark die neue ATI Serie wird. Sollte sie schlecht ausfallen, kann ich mir ne zweite 470 kaufen. Ist der Leistungsschub enorm, kann ich mir auch 2 neue 6000er besorgen.

Das hier ist der Sammelthread für das GENE III.

Bevor du einen weiteren Kommentar abgibst, würde ich dich bitten die letzten Posts von dir und mir nocheinmal gründlich durchzulesen.

MFG


----------



## Infin1ty (25. August 2010)

Ich glaube wir reden "etwas" aneinander vorbei... Ich rede momentan
vom SLI Micro, nicht vom LE  Und obs nun 16 oder 8 Lanes sind
mach 2-3 % unterschied.



> Bevor du einen weiteren Kommentar abgibst, würde ich dich bitten die  letzten Posts von dir und mir nocheinmal gründlich durchzulesen.


Das gleiche richte ich auch an dich. 



> Warum jemand von 470 auf 2x6000 umsteigen sollte? Ich kann mir z.B.  jetzt eine 470 kaufen und abwarten wie Leistungsstark die neue ATI Serie  wird. Sollte sie schlecht ausfallen, kann ich mir ne zweite 470 kaufen.  Ist der Leistungsschub enorm, kann ich mir auch 2 neue 6000er besorgen.


Darum gehts hier nicht. Das kannst du gerne im Grafikkarten Forum diskutieren aber nicht hier...



> Das hier ist der Sammelthread für das GENE III.


Ja i know, ich habe den Thread schließlich erstellt,
bitte mal auf Seite 1 gucken.

Jetzt bitte wirklich *BTT*.


----------



## iNxL (26. August 2010)

Jetzt mal ganz im Ersnt, merkst Du eigentlich was Du so in den letzten Posts von Dir gegeben hast?

Ohne Worte.


----------



## McZonk (5. September 2010)

Nur ein kurzer Schnappschuss, den Test gibt es dann asap - die Arbeit häuft sich gerade leider etwas .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## xTc (5. September 2010)

Zwillinge. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AGio (5. September 2010)

Schaut gut aus, ich bleib aber dennoch (zumindest vorerst ) beim GENE II.


----------



## Infin1ty (6. September 2010)

@Zonk, xTc:



Die Bilder haben meine Entscheidung zu AMD umzusteigen gerade stark abgeschwächt


----------



## xTc (7. September 2010)

Ich habe das Board gestern mal ans laufen gebracht. Bootet ohne Probleme sofort mit 12GB - das DFI hat das nicht gepackt. Da musste ich erst die Spannung erhöhen.

Aber das Bios des Gene's ist ja wirklich nice. 


MFG


----------



## pristi (8. September 2010)

Sieht ja sehr schick aus.
Hat evtl. einer von euch die Möglichkeit zu testen, ob die Frontanschlüsse in Kombination mit einem MK13 und den 2 120ern an der Seite noch benutzbar sind, oder ob die evtl von den Lüftern verdeckt werden?


----------



## Infin1ty (8. September 2010)

@xTc: Was ist deine Erfahrung, was macht das Board so an BCLK ?
Habe es selber nicht, will es mir aber vll. kaufen.


----------



## McZonk (9. September 2010)

xTc schrieb:


> Ich habe das Board gestern mal ans laufen gebracht. Bootet ohne Probleme sofort mit 12GB - das DFI hat das nicht gepackt. Da musste ich erst die Spannung erhöhen.


DITO  1H Vollauslastung mit 12 GiByte und guten Timings bei DDR3-1600. Ich sag nur: Standardspannungen bei VTT und IOH .



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





xTc schrieb:


> Aber das Bios des Gene's ist ja wirklich nice.


Typisch ROG-Board halt .

*@Infin1ty*: Bevor ich jetzt konkrete Aussagen zur Blck-Übertaktbarkeit mache, will ich das erst noch ausgiebig verifizieren. Aber mein Sample scheint da im Vergleich zu anderen Boards etwas schwach auf der Brust.


----------



## Infin1ty (9. September 2010)

Aber BCLK 200 macht selbst deins mit Stock Spannungen
(sehe ich jedenfalls auf dem Bild), da sollte also noch was drin sein 

****Update****
*Neues BIOS Online: 0602*


----------



## McZonk (9. September 2010)

Infin1ty schrieb:


> ****Update****
> *Neues BIOS Online: 0602*


0602 habsch schon drauf  Aber im Moment krepiert mir der Karren bei 215 MHz. Da hilft gerade auch keine Spannung. Ich werde das die kommenden Tage lieber nochmal in Ruhe testen. Da ich gerade etwas kurz angebunden  bin, hab ich hoffentlich beim Einstellen etwas verballert  (Achja, die CPU is auf 240+ getestet, an der liegt das nicht).


----------



## Infin1ty (9. September 2010)

Denke ich werde mir das Board nächste Woche oder so bestellen. 
Mal sehen wie gut meins gehen wird


----------



## Infin1ty (14. September 2010)

Sooo, Board ist bestellt, sollte diese Woche noch da sein.

Gibt dann auch endlich vernünftige Bilder und vll.
erste OCing Ergebnisse


----------



## McZonk (18. September 2010)

Ein neuer Anlauf scheint die "schlechte" Bclk-Übertaktbarkeit zu bestätigen. Ich konnte mich inzwischen zwar auf 216,5 MHz steigern, aber im Vergleich zum Vorgänger stellt das doch einen kleinen Rückschritt dar. Naja, noch gebe ich nicht auf. 

Tante Edithe sagt: Inzwischen prime ich dann auch erfolgreich die obligatorischen rund 222 MHz (genau genommen 221,5 MHz).


----------



## scamps (27. September 2010)

Infin1ty schrieb:


> Sooo, Board ist bestellt, sollte diese Woche noch da sein.
> 
> Gibt dann auch endlich vernünftige Bilder und vll.
> erste OCing Ergebnisse


 


McZonk schrieb:


> Ein neuer Anlauf scheint die "schlechte" Bclk-Übertaktbarkeit zu bestätigen. Ich konnte mich inzwischen zwar auf 216,5 MHz steigern, aber im Vergleich zum Vorgänger stellt das doch einen kleinen Rückschritt dar. Naja, noch gebe ich nicht auf.
> 
> Tante Edithe sagt: Inzwischen prime ich dann auch erfolgreich die obligatorischen rund 222 MHz (genau genommen 221,5 MHz).


 
wie weit seit Ihr jetzt mit Euren "Eroberungen"?

@McZonk
Woran hat´s geklemmt?

Hat schon mal jemand geprüft, ob man den NB-Kühler demontieren und an seiner Stelle (unter Nutzung der Heatpipe) einen Fusions-WaKü-Block montieren kann? Und die Lochabstände + Grundfläche des NB-Kühlers wären auch noch spannend


----------



## McZonk (27. September 2010)

@Scamps: das Review zum Board geht spätestens Ende der Woche online und beantwortet dann all deine Fragen .


----------



## scamps (27. September 2010)

McZonk schrieb:


> @Scamps: das Review zum Board geht spätestens Ende der Woche online und beantwortet dann all deine Fragen .



Du bist ja ein Kollege ^^

Ich bekomme das Board *MORGEN!* Muss ich wieder alles selber rausfinden


----------



## McZonk (27. September 2010)

Gut, wenn das so ist: woran es gelegen hat kann ich nicht genau sagen, da ich - wie immer - zwei Dinge zugleich geändert habe (Bios 0601 auf 0602 & CPU/IOH Clock Skew Normal auf Auto). 

Wirst sicher Spass mit dem Board haben, nur eins fehlt wirklich: Der Fusionblock. Wenn du wakühlen willst, musst du IOH und Spawas komplett umbauen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## scamps (28. September 2010)

Danke Dir, Kollege 

Was hat Asus denn da geritten? Ist der Kühlkörper auf die Heatpipe geklebt??? Blödmänner 

Edit:
und da isset ...


----------



## bundymania (28. September 2010)

Lochmaß ist für meiner einer auch interessant - habe das Bördchen letzte Woche gekauft


----------



## scamps (29. September 2010)

Hab das Board heute eingebaut, das EVGA X58 SLI Micro mußte dafür weichen. Und es sieht schweeeer danach aus, dass das auch so bleibt und eine seeeeehr gute Entscheidung war.

Erste Eindrücke:
Das Teil ist besser zu takten als jedes andere µATX-Board mit Sockel X58. Habe bis auf das MSI alle gehabt und mit gleicher CPU und gleichem RAM betrieben. Das EVGA war schon gut, aber das Gene III ist OC-mäßig auf dem Level eines wassergekühlten GB X58-Extreme. Und das heißt schon was. Dagegen war das Gene II ne blanke Enttäuschung.
Vorteil des Gene II: Ganz klar die Möglichkeit, einen WaKü-Fusionblock auf die NB zu montieren und damit über die normale Heatpipe gleich die Mosfets mitzukühlen. Das war´s aber dann schon.
Das Gene III taktet im Idle mit aktivierten Stromsparfunktionen sauber runter, bootet nicht in Schleifen (braucht also keinen Strap zu suchen, wenn der sauber eingestellt ist) und wacht auf S3-Status mit C6 auch fein wieder auf (konnte ich das EVGA leider nicht zu bewegen).

Sehr feines Board! Fünf Sterne von mir 

@McZonk
Hast Du bei der CPU-Kerntemperatur Besonderheiten beobachtet? Bei mir zeigt der zwar etwa die gleichen Core-Temps an wie vorher, die CPU-Temp ist aber höher ^^


----------



## bundymania (29. September 2010)

liest man gerne ! 

Wenn du das Bördchen unter Wasser setzen möchtest: Die Zauberformel lautet MCH2443


----------



## McZonk (29. September 2010)

scamps schrieb:


> @McZonk
> Hast Du bei der CPU-Kerntemperatur Besonderheiten beobachtet? Bei mir zeigt der zwar etwa die gleichen Core-Temps an wie vorher, die CPU-Temp ist aber höher ^^


Nein, keinerlei Besonderheiten. Auf die CPU-Temperatur gibt man eh nichts, denn die kann je nach Board und verwendetem Monitoring-Chip variieren - Core-Temp ftw .


----------



## scamps (29. September 2010)

bundymania schrieb:


> liest man gerne !
> 
> Wenn du das Bördchen unter Wasser setzen möchtest: Die Zauberformel lautet MCH2443



sollte das etwa der passende MIPS Mosfet in POM-Nickel sein? 
Haste den NB auch schon ausbaldowert? Nur für alle Fälle versteht sich 



McZonk schrieb:


> Nein, keinerlei Besonderheiten. Auf die  CPU-Temperatur gibt man eh nichts, denn die kann je nach Board und  verwendetem Monitoring-Chip variieren - Core-Temp ftw .



Na ja, wenn das Bios dann Übertemperatur meldet ist das schon doof. Aber kann man ja auch auf ignore stellen


----------



## McZonk (29. September 2010)

Kommst du da auf derart hohe Werte?


----------



## scamps (29. September 2010)

McZonk schrieb:


> Kommst du da auf derart hohe Werte?



kuck mal auf den Linx-Screen. Habe beim stressen sonst noch nie (!) die CPU-Temp höher gehabt als die Cores. Wenn Du mit Turbo V in Windows an den Bioswerten rummachst bekommst Du dann beim Neustart ne Meldung wg. Übertemperatur und der netten Bitte, F1 zu drücken. Werde das mal beobachten. Temperaturgrenze scheint schon bei 70° oder so zu liegen, habe auch nichts gefunden, die zu erhöhen (sonst eigentlich üblich, vielleicht bin ich auch zu blind).


----------



## McZonk (29. September 2010)

Ich habe bei meinen Tests nur die Core-Werte protokolliert/überwacht.  Aber eines kann ich sagen: ich bin nie bis zum Abschalten gekommen.

Meldungen bezüglich Übertemp. nach dem Eingriff mit TurboV hatte ich auch noch nie (aktuelle TurboV-Version und Biosversion).


----------



## scamps (29. September 2010)

habe natürlich auch das 0602-Bios drauf und Tools und Treiber in der aktuellsten Version - mache das ja auch nicht zum ersten Mal 

Aber kuckstdu selba (Coretemps im grünen Bereich, CPU-Temp bei Everest dunkelrot). Ich tippe auf Bug im Bios oder Inkompatibilitäten von Everest zu den Asus-Tools.


----------



## McZonk (29. September 2010)

scamps schrieb:


> habe natürlich auch das 0602-Bios drauf und Tools und Treiber in der aktuellsten Version - mache das ja auch nicht zum ersten Mal


Weiß ich doch . Sag das nur gerne dazu, nicht dass ich dann am Ende eine ganze andere Version benutze und daher keine Bugs bekomme.

An sich verrückte Sache! Ich verifiziere das morgen mal bei mir.


----------



## scamps (29. September 2010)

hab Dir *die* Arbeit schon abgenommen 

Asus-Tools deaktiv und weg ist das Phänomen ... Turbo V oder Probe II greifen wahrscheinlich im Hintergrund immer fein auf die Sensoren zu und vertragen sich nicht so gut mit Everest. 

Ähnliches gab es ja auch bei MSI Afterburner + GPU-Z & Co. bei den HD58X0-Karten. Das ich auch immer alles so genau wissen muss und gleich 32 Monitoring-Programme laufen habe (bewußt oder unbewußt)


----------



## Infin1ty (2. Oktober 2010)

So Jungs, hatte das Board für ne Woche da, habe es mittlerweile zurückgeschickt, da ich meine Planungen vom 1366 mATX Sys wieder verworfen habe.

Mein Board war leider defekt, da die IOH und ICH Temps im Idle um 70° lagen und ein normaler Betrieb sowie kurze OC Tests leider nicht möglich waren 

@Zonk: Habe dein Review gerade gelesen, gute Arbeit  Kommt gleich in
den Startpost.


----------



## JimHornet (9. Dezember 2010)

Hallo

wer kann mir sagen, wo ich auf dem Motherboard das *SD-Kartenanschlusskabel* des Gehaeuses anschliessen kann?  

Finde einfach keine entsprechende Beschriftung ! Im Forum kann ich leider auch nix finden...

Danke fuer die Hilfe !


----------



## Frost (10. Dezember 2010)

bundymania schrieb:


> liest man gerne !
> 
> Wenn du das Bördchen unter Wasser setzen möchtest: Die Zauberformel lautet MCH2443



Hmmmm... hab da ein wenig sorge, dass die SB Kühler mit den langen Grakas auf den PCI-E Slots in die quere kommen.

Besser gesagt: Ich befürchte, die Schlauchanschlüsse und Schläuche vom SB Kühler werden hier u.U. den Einbau einer 2ten Graka verhindern.

Kann jemand meine Ängste zerstreuen?


----------



## DarkSoul (27. Dezember 2010)

Hiho Zusammen,
ich hab mir den Thread durchgelesen und hab folgende Frage:
Was ist die optimalste RAM-Baustein Kombi für das Board (i7 950 + Asus III Gen) ?
Ich sollte noch erwähnen das ich vorhab einen Thermaltake Silver Arrow einzusetzen.
Ach ja das Ganze soll unter WIN7 laufen.
Thx vorab


----------



## ohje (1. Januar 2011)

Ich habe dieselbe Kombi und habe mich für die Corsair Dominator entschieden und bin damit sehr zufrieden!


----------



## Infin1ty (2. Januar 2011)

Es ist ein Wasserkühler für das Board von EKWB rausgekommen, werde
den Thread hier gleich wieder updaten. Ja, ist überfällig, ich weiß 

LG


----------



## McZonk (2. Januar 2011)

@Infin1ty: Bitte das hier dabei beachten


----------



## Infin1ty (2. Januar 2011)

Danke dir  Wird natürlich gleich mit reingenommen.


----------



## Showtime86 (22. Januar 2011)

Guten Tag,

ich habe mich hier angemeldet weil ich allein keinen Einfall mehr habe wie ich an mein Problem herantreten soll. Ich habe ein Rampage Gene III und habe ein Problem mit der CPU Lüftersteuerung.

Ich habe einen CPU Kühler von Noctua welcher über 2x 3 PIN Lüfter verfügt. Diese habe ich wie üblich an den 4 PIN CPU FAN anschluss am MB angeschlossen.

Nun ist mir beim ersten anschalten schon aufgefallen das die Lüfter auffällig hoch drehten. Also hab ich mal nachgeschaut und siehe da die Lüfter laufen dauerhaft auf 100 %.

Dementsprechend dachte ich mir das ich das beheben kann in dem ich im Bios unter Energie / Hardwaremonitor / CPU FAN von PWM auf DC Steuerung umstelle (genaue bezeichnungen weiß ich jetzt nicht aus dem Kopf aber so ähnlich waren sie) .

Doch leider fand ich dort nur eine Einstellungsmöglichkeit Q-Fan, um dann einen Modus auszuwählen (Silent,normal,turbo usw). Doch das hat nichts geholfen.

Auch eine Steuerung per Software im Windowsbetrieb hat nichts bewirkt. Nun hab ich von Nocutua erstmal die Adapterkabel angeschlossen das er nicht dauerhaft so brummt. Doch das ist keine Lösung auf dauer weil ich ihn schon gerne etwas übertaktet hätte und auch mit 1000 RPM er mir im leerlauf noch viel zu laut ist.

Nun meine Frage. 

Habe ich etwas übersehen oder ist es nicht möglich 2 normale 3 PIN Lüfter, am CPU Fan Anschluss, auf diesem Motherboard zu regeln ?

Gruß Showtime


----------



## scamps (23. Januar 2011)

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere (habe das Board mittlerweile nicht mehr) kann das Board nur PWM-Lüfter regeln ...


----------



## DarkSoul (31. Januar 2011)

8-pol. EATX12V
Hiho,
ich hab eine Frage zum ATX Netzteilanschluß. Bei Einbau des Board und Vergleich mit dem Handbuch wird auf den 8-pol. EATX12V Anschluß hingewiesen. An der Position die im Handbuch aufgezeichnet ist, finde ich nur eine 4-pol. Anschlußstelle. Die anderen Anschlußstellen waren mit einer Plastikkappe abgedeckt. Ich habe keinen Hinweis gefunden, warum diese Kappe auf der Steckleiste saß. Nun bin ich verwirrt, brauche ich den 8-pol. nicht und der 4-pol genügt, oder war es richtig diese Kappe abzumachen? Warum war die an dieser Stelle drauf? :O/


----------



## Infin1ty (6. Februar 2011)

Vielleicht liest du das hier ja noch...

Die Kappe ist drauf, weil der 8-Pin nicht zwingend nötig ist.
Der 4-Pin reicht absolut, außer beim Extreme OC vielleicht.

Aber der Rechner verbraucht nicht mehr Strom wenn du den 8-Pin anschließt
von daher war es das richtige


----------



## Patze (7. Februar 2011)

Ich wollte mir demnächst das Gene holen, aber da zu dieser Grafikkarte (später diese) und dieser Soundkarte später noch eine TV-Karte hinzukommen soll meine Frage: Wird das sehr eng & ich müsste dann evtl. wegen Platzproblemen auf eine Komponente verzichten? Das Rampage III Extreme ist mir mit 300 € eigentlich zu teuer. Fest steht aber, dass beide definitiv in der engeren Wahl sind und KEIN anderes  für mich in Frage kommt. Notfalls muss ich evtl. dann 300 Euros ausgeben!?


----------



## Infin1ty (7. Februar 2011)

Warum willst du ein Gene wenn anscheinend auch ein normales
ATX Board ins Case passt 

Aber davon mal abgesehen sollte eigentlich alles passen,
wenn die passiv gekühlte Karte 2 Slots einnimmt (und so siehts aus)

Du wirst aber sicherlich Temperaturprobleme bekommen,
da die passiv gekühlte Karte von der Soundkarte verdeckt wird...
Gerade die brauchen einen Luftstrom.

[Grafikkarte]
[Grafikkarte]
[Soundkarte im 16X]
[TV Karte im PCI Slot]
*
Was für ein System hast du denn jetzt ? *

P.S: Grundsätzlich ist die Soundkarte schon mal nicht die
beste Wahl  Die von Titanium ist völlig überteuert für das was sie kann
und EAX 5.0 braucht kein Mensch da so gut wie kein Game das unterstützt.


----------



## Patze (7. Februar 2011)

Das Gene (war) in der engeren Wahl, weil es ca. 100 € günstiger als das Rampage III Extreme ist! Aber an Temperaturprobleme habe ich noch gar nicht gedacht. Danke! Obwohl natürlich ein Luftsrtom im Case sein wird (Lian Li PC-7FNW), spricht für mich dann doch praktisch alles für das Rampage III Extreme. Da ist mir das Risiko zu hoch. Einzige Alternative für mich wäre noch das Asus Rampage III Formula. Aber dies ist "nur" 50 € günstiger und anscheinend ist die 6GB/S SATA Performance schlecht! Und "not packaged in anti-static packaging" geht gar nicht!

Mein aktuelles System steht nicht zu Debatte! Aber zur allgemeinen Information: Core 2 Duo E 6600 und Asus P5W DH Deluxe.


----------



## Infin1ty (7. Februar 2011)

Das RIIIE ist ein super Board, aber übertrieben für 24/7. 


Ich würde an deiner Stelle aber noch warten.
In 2-3 Monaten hat Intel die Schwierigkeiten mit
dem P67 Chipsatz hinbekommen und dann holste dir nen
i5 2500K 

Aber deine Entscheidung, jedenfalls scheint das GENE nicht ganz zu passen.


----------



## StefanStg (7. Februar 2011)

Ich find das mainboard super. Die einstellungen im Bios sind super und einfach. Konnte mein i7 920 einfach auf den 960 übertakten ohne groß was zu machen. Vom platz her naja es ist nicht das größte ich musste es nehmen weil ich in mein altes gehäuse kein ATX reinbekommen habe. Jetz tät ich ein anderes nehmen weil ich ein neues Gehäuse habe. Hab eine GTX470 mit einen anderen Kühler drauf. Wie ich letztens meine alte gtx 260 als Physix nutzel wollte konnte ich sie nicht einbauen weil ich keinen platz mehr habe.


----------



## Astrong (15. Februar 2011)

Das Gene III ist echt nicht schlecht. OC freudig ohne Ende!

Das einzige Problem:   DER PLATZ!!!!!!!! argh^^


----------



## Bluestar0002 (5. August 2011)

Servus Jungs

erstmal mein erstes Hallo an die R3G Community 
bin quasi von der R2G Com gewechselt nachdem alle Mängel behoben waren  (man muss ja immer was zum basteln haben )

Naja fakt is - kaum ists neue drin fangen auch wieder die Probleme an ^^
An sich läuft alles fein - wenn es denn mal läuft 

ABER: Wenns nicht läuft - dann weil ich ihn warm starte und er die Graka nich mag

also genau anders herum als bei vielen andren. Bei nem kaltstart is nix - der bootet und läuft und läuft und läuft... ohne Probleme.
mach ich nen neustart muss ich entweder zum rechner sprinten und ihn genau dann vom strom nehmen wenn er aus ist und 5 bis 10 sekunden später wieder anschmeißen,  oder er piept nen paar mal beim test der graka und fährt dann ohne sie weiter hoch...

Den Firewire Controller hab ich vorsichtshalber mal ausgemacht - brauch ich eh nich und is nen geheimtipp beim R2G. Onboard Sound ist dank echten x-fi sound ebenfalls deaktiviert.

Habt ihr ne Idee was man da machen kann?

LG und schonmal danke 

ps: was war eig an dem Fusionblock auszusetzen?


----------



## StefanStg (18. September 2011)

Hi ich habe seit gestern eine Wahü in meinen PC jetzt kommt immer die Fehlermeldung das der CPU Fan nicht angeschlossen ist. Hab im Bios schon nachgeschaut aber nichts gefunden wo muss ich es einstellen das der Fehler nicht mehr kommt
Mfg
Stefan


----------



## StefanStg (24. September 2011)

Kann mir keiner helfen =(


----------



## Infin1ty (4. Oktober 2011)

Das kannst du meines Wissens nach im BIOS abschalten, er meckert weil er denkt, dass er keinen
CPU Lüfter hat, da keiner am Board angeschlossen ist. Ansonsten kannst du da auch ne Laing anschließen und 
dann liest das Board deren Drehzahl und meckert nicht mehr.

Sorry dass ich mich so spät melde  Hab das Board schon lange nicht mehr und den Fred aus dem Auge verloren.


----------



## StefanStg (5. Oktober 2011)

Ja kein problem hab es auch im bios gefunden hab den CPU Fan deaktiviert jetz kommt keine fehlermeldung mehr. Aber danke


----------



## Infin1ty (6. Oktober 2011)

Alles klar  

Werde Samstag den Thread wieder aktualisieren.


----------



## Fabian301297 (9. April 2013)

Moin ;D 
Ich hab mal ne Frage zum Board. Ich will mir BeQuiet Lüfter kaufen. Meine Frage ist, stellt das MB 3 4polige Steckplätze für die bereit? bisher hab ich nur 2 gefunden?? Danke


----------

